# 2 cuddly kitties deserve a good home!



## Melovesthekittys (Jun 4, 2013)

These 2 gorgeous girls deserve nothing less than an amazing home, I have had them for 3 weeks after my nanna took bad and they have been a bundle of joy and cuddles but my cat is despising them more and more every day and depressed:dita:, I don't know how else to rehome I thought maybe here would be the biggest cat lovers! I live in tyne and wear they are both up to date with injections and worming. Anybody who is looking for cats will strike gold with these angels


----------



## Melovesthekittys (Jun 4, 2013)

Good news!!! Somebody in my street has taken in these 2 kitties and fell head over heels for them!!! I can visit them which had made my day


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really great for the lovely cats and you too as you'll still see them.


----------

